
Ask HN: If everyone was as smart as you, what would the world look like? - llamataboot
If everyone in the world was as intelligent as you — however you define intelligence but mostly smarts here - not compassion, emotional IQ, empathy or anything like that. Assume that those sorts of things continue to exist in the same distribution (or explain how they are connected intrinsically to intelligence). How do you think the world would be different and what would the probabilities of it being better or worse? Feel free to extrapolate on macro or micro levels -- from socioeconomic systems to romantic relationships.
======
stray
The population would be far lower -- because apparently you either get smarts
or you get laid.

And we'd all be living in grass huts on the beach. Eating whatever fruits were
reasonably easy to acquire.

Not because this is an ideal situation. It's not. But rather, because we're
not getting laid anyway so we all lack motivation to do anything to impress
MOTAS.

